# Anxious and afraid



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it normal for Vizsla puppies to be afraid of everything?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's one of those things that depends more on the individual dog than the breed. That said, vizslas and really any highly intelligent dog can be hyper aware of their environment. As puppies still trying to understand new things this can sometimes result in fearful behaviors like barking or cowering. Good socialization is key. 

The trick is to not encourage their fear by baby talking and coddling them. If Scout barked at something like a plastic bag blowing in the wind or a bush or something, I'd just walk up to it, encourage her to explore it, and praise her. She still doesn't like greeting most strange dogs. It's not a big problem in my opinion, but I just ignore the behavior. 

What kind of things is your puppy reacting to and how?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris is a big scaredy pants sometimes, but like einspanner says, each time we find something we take a look at it together and one item at a time he's getting better. 

Its so funny once he realises its not dangerous he gets all wiggly and happy, and looks a bit embarrassed!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson has things he is afraid of -- overturned trash and, blowing bags, statutes. I just let him explore and sniff and act confident about it. It has gotten better now that he's 16 months. Bad around 9 months


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/busy-city-street-walks.html

City streets are great for desensitizing your pup. Always keep the pup close to your left side, just at your knee and walk and walk and walk. Walk with confidence and let that confidence flow down the leash to your pup. "Nothing to be afraid of" is what you want to transmit.
Stop by and go into the hardware store, sporting good store, pet store, or any other store that allows dogs. If people come up, make sure they ask if they can pet your dog. Don't just let them. And NEVER let them pat your dog on top of the head. A nice stroke along the side our behind the ear. You have to decide who can and can't greet your dog. If in doubt just say that your dog is in training (service dog training). Maybe even get one of the vests that say "in training".

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/give-me-space-vest.html

Our female Vizsla, Chloe has fear issues and it took many months to get her over most of them. Some thing still scare her and I protect her from those because I know she hates them (like gun fire).

Good luck and happy trails.

RBD


----------



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

Anxious when riding in the car. She drools and whines. Fortunately, she has stopped throwing up. I took the advice of a member of this forum and stopped putting her in a crate and, instead, got a seat belt harness, turned off the passenger side airbag, and let her ride in the front seat. She has done much better and I have decided to take her on short rides every day hoping that she will outgrow it. 

Yesterday, I took her to PetsMart for puppy class. She was so anxious and submissive that she crawled all over the floor, urinated when she met other dogs and laid on her back with her belly exposed. The least little noise or movement, she almost jumped out of her skin. She was afraid of the small space at the checkout counter and had to be coaxed to come through by one of the employees while I paid for purchases and she is afraid of going in and out of the door and had to be coaxed by me. In the parking lot, she wrapped me up in the leash several times. Granted, I had my hands full and did not have the control that I needed.
I have plenty of time and resources to help her with this. Do you think that taking her to the classes at PetSmart will help her or do you think I should find a personal trainer to work with her. Is this just a socialization problem because she is a puppy? She is almost 6 months old and I have not take taken her away from home much until she had all of her vaccinations. The trainer was familiar with Vizslas and had worked with two previously. The trainer scared me when she said that, as an adult, Honey could become aggressive. Now, I am as anxious as Honey because I don't want an aggressive dog. We need to be able to take her everywhere we go and be around children, other dogs, and strangers without problems.

We have two grandchildren (ages 3 and 6) and she is incredible with them, we have a older beagle and a cat that live in the house and she gets along great with them, she gets along great with all our family members as well as other people she comes in contact with (she barks like crazy at strangers, but then is very friendly if they pay attention to her), she doesn't guard her food bowl, her toys, or her bed. 

I really hope that socialization and PetsMart classes will take care of this, but after reading The Rocky Mountain Vizsla Club, I wonder if I need to find a "Vizsla trainer" and get one on one classes. I would appreciate everyone's thoughts on this.
Redbirddog, I really like the "in training vest". Please tell me more about Chloe. Thanks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/personality-of-female-vizsla-chloe.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/raina-and-jada-super-dog-training.html

PM me for more details on Chloe and specific questions. You sound like you have a fearful girl that will take extra time and effort. One thing that helped Chloe out a lot was having her "big brother" Bailey around.

Ever see "Where the Red Fern Grows" or read the book? 

_Set in the Ozarks during the Depression era, Wilson Rawls's heartwarming novel tells of Billy Coleman, a poor but inspired boy who works tirelessly to buy and train two competitive hunting dogs. Together with his coonhounds, Old Dan and Little Ann, Billy faces adventure, triumph and tragedy -- and ultimately learns about love, loyalty and friendship -- as he strives to realize his dream_

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-red-fern-grows.html

Bailey is Old Dan and Chloe is Little Ann. At least once a month as we hike the hills and the dogs are running, someone will say "Old Dan and Little Ann look like they are having a great time." Coonhounds and Vizslas do look a lot alike.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No, its not normal for them to be afraid of everything.
But completely normal for them to have a healthy fear of some things.
I don't have a dog face its fears head on.
We work with whatever it fears at a distance, and over time have the dog closer. If its afraid of something in the house, like the vacuum cleaner. I just leave the vacuum cleaner in a corner of the living room. I ignore that its there, and the pup gets use to it on its on time. Once he pays no attention to it, I move it to the center of the room.
By that time most will not care that its there.

I sounds like Honey was just overloaded with to many new things at one time. She needs more socialization, but not bombarded with it all at once. Petsmart training may not be for her at this time. You might look for a small training class that is done out doors. Slowly continue socializing her separately from training class.
Out of my 3 Vs, one does not care to go in busy stores.
One loves going shopping, and one is indifferent to it.
The one that doesn't care for stores sticks to my knee, and will have her tail slightly tucked. She did act like your describing Honey in stores when younger.
At 3 years old she is not aggressive, and does not have a mean bone in her body. She has traveled with us a lot, and comfortably stayed at many hotels.
She is a power house in the field, but seems hyper aware if you put her in a man made place, with tons of people.
She would rather sit at a short distance and watch, than be apart of it. Don't let that trainer scare you, but do move forward in working to help her overcome her fears.


----------

